# Predator Quest- fox and coyote tournament- shooting the X Carlisle PA



## whackemstackem21 (Jan 18, 2011)

There will be a predator hunting tournament Jan. 6th 7th and the 8th. there are only 2 people to a team. $20 per team. At least one team member must sign team up before 6:00 pm on Friday the 6th. sign ups and check ins are at Shooting The X - 233 Allen Rd Carlisle, PA 17013 the 1st check in is Saturday the 7th starting at 10:00 am. the rest of the details and information will be given at check out.

- no dogs
-no trapping
-call hunting only

if there are any questions please ask! thanks! , mike


----------

